
Types (and Languages) à la Chart - limist
http://james-iry.blogspot.com/2010/05/types-la-chart.html
======
swannodette
I find Alan Kay's perspective interesting:

 _Some people are completely religious about type systems and as a
mathematician I love the idea of type systems, but nobody has ever come up
with one that has enough scope. If you combine Simula and Lisp—Lisp didn’t
have data structures, it had instances of objects—you would have a dynamic
type system that would give you the range of expression you need._

And:

 _I just think that’s a two-culture divide. I’ve seen many meetings where
people are unable to communicate just because of the stylistic differences in
approaches._

------
kyleniemeyer
the chart includes C#, D, etc, but not Fortran?

